# Piezoelectric LED Hiking Boots!!!



## Sorgee (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm working on a project in one of my engineering classes where we use piezoelectric technology to power led lights on the ends of hiking boots. This would require no batteries and no charging as long as you are walking the light will remain charged. So my question to you guys is if this technology was currently available would you guys use it? Why or why not? What are some advantages and disadvantages with using this technology compared to headlamps and flashlights? Thank you all your responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## CoveAxe (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't hike often, but I think I would find the light bouncing around my feet to be distracting and nauseating, especially if it was from the ends. If the light were at the top of the boot shining down, that would be better.

I probably still wouldn't use it though. I think I'd prefer a headlamp instead because that light is going to shine where I'm looking.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 22, 2015)

there are tons of kids\baby shoes that have piezoelemnt and leds build in, they do not shine constantly, but blink as child makes a step, you can use that tech and improve by installing a supercap, or small rechargable cell.


----------



## Sorgee (Apr 24, 2015)

We were thinking of putting the light on the tongue not on the front of the shoe.


----------



## Sorgee (Apr 24, 2015)

alpg88 said:


> there are tons of kids\baby shoes that have piezoelemnt and leds build in, they do not shine constantly, but blink as child makes a step, you can use that tech and improve by installing a supercap, or small rechargable cell.



Yeah it would have a recharchable cell.


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 25, 2015)

imo supercap may be better option, current you'll get from such piezothingy will not be much to begin with, caps charge a lot faster, do not degrade over time, and can take hundreds of thousands of cycles, vs 1000 real cycles if you lucky, from a cell. you will be charging discharging it pretty much every other step, that is lots of cycles


----------



## desmobob (Apr 25, 2015)

CoveAxe said:


> ...I think I would find the light bouncing around my feet to be distracting and nauseating...



+1 ! :green:


Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## MichaelW (May 4, 2015)

I think that rear/side firing [maybe via light pipe] of amber/red led would be more useful for group use, and general real world use.
A nice 200 degree of illumination per leg would be nice [+5 degree on the inner ankle side, +15 on the outside]


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 4, 2015)

I think this technology would be more useful to charge a battery than supply blinking shoes. I think the cost associated with building in such devices outweighs one just buying some cheap LED lights and attaching them to their shoes and using batteries instead.


----------



## Anders Hoveland (May 17, 2015)

Piezoelectric devices are usually high in voltage, very low in current. Not really the easiest to power LEDs with.


----------

